# Varney Yard switcher repower and rebuild...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the forum members sent this to me for servicing. Unfortunately, the Post Office essentially finished off what a previous owner from long past didn't...










The pilots were infested with zinc pest, making them easy victims of the gorillas in the sorting room. The remaining stock axle in one truck was busted off along with its sideframe. Some years back, the other axle in the same truck had been replaced with an odd sized one from another model. The wheels were oversized, as well as the axle, fitted in with an interesting combination of filing and carving. It did work for awhile, judging from the axle wear. The motor itself met an untimely end somewhere before it arrived at the forum member's home, its unholy howling when power was applied telling a tale of smoked armatures served with a caramelized bearing lube. It became mine once the Post Office coughed up their end in insurance. 

In short, a sad end to a noble stead...

...until...

...I did a bit of work (12 hours, more or less)

...new styrene steps JB Welded to the rear pilot, then shaped...



















...a new frame, drive, P2K trucks, can motor, handrails, bell from the scrap box...



















...the dog bones had to be shortened, then rejoined with brass tube...










Unseen is the original 6 oz. weight, sectioned and hammered flat, then glued to the inside of the shell all over, the beast can pull the knuckles off of any string it's coupled to.

Yes it was a lot of work but I have a reputation to uphold..._"If I say it's dead, then it's real dead"_...:thumbsup: ...and them zebra stripes are just too cool for the junk yard.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Shay... you have all the skills and patience of a surgeon. :thumbsup:


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, good job, I know who I'm sending my trains to to fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Shay... you have all the skills and patience of a surgeon. :thumbsup:


I'll second that!

"Dr. Shay ... paging Dr. Shay! Emergency Room ... STAT!!!"

:thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's amazing, If we get T-Man and his shelf of epoxy and you together, we could commission almost any build!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Again. Very stunning work Shay! Nice to see stuff back on the tracks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...I felt it would've been done to them back then had the parts been available. The zinc pest is my only concern, it's primarilly on the lower ends of the pilots.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

All bow to the Master. Shay they is just awsome work.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The mighty Merlin has waved his magic wand yet again. I bow to the work of His Majesty the Highness of Trainess Repairus. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> The mighty Merlin has waved his magic wand yet again. I bow to the work of His Majesty the Highness of Trainess Repairus. Pete


I like that one. I'll bow, too ...

:worshippy: :worshippy: :worshippy:

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very much enjoy seeing your technical work.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, you may now address me by my unique royal title...---His Eminence the Very Lord Br'er Shaygetz the Ebullient of Hopton Goosnarg


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Thanks guys, you may now address me by my unique royal title...---His Eminence the Very Lord Br'er Shaygetz the Ebullient of Hopton Goosnarg


AKA: shaygetz


----------

